# XFree 86, Gimp,  c du charabia



## Ptit-beignet (20 Janvier 2002)

voila j'aimerai bien installer he gimp sur Mac Os X mais faut faire un tas de truc ke je comprends pas /
kes ke c que X free 86 ?
Gnome ou KDE sont des interfaces graphiques (ca je sais  parce ke c celles kon a a la fac) mais sur Mac Os X ca toourne bien etr comment passe ton de Gnome a aqua ? ou plutot le contraire. donc si vous connaissez bien l'environement Unix aidez moi , merci ..


----------



## simon (21 Janvier 2002)

No stress pas de panique tout va bien se passer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Alors XFree86 permet de faire tourner sur ton mac un X Window System, c-à-d un interface utilisateur graphique (GUI en anglais). Pour installer XFree 86 il te faut pas grand chose, et c'est beaucoup plus simple qu'avant. Télécharge sur le site d'apple l'archive suivante: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_apps_utilities/xfree86.html  c'est l'installeur façon OS X donc aucune ligne de commande à taper niquoi que ce soit à faire juste donner ton mot de passe de l'admin et laisser faire l'installeur, il va t'installer XFree 86.

Maintenant pour pouvoir passer d'un interface à un autre il te faut XDarwin, que tu peux télécharger ici: http://www.mrcla.com/XonX/  tu l'installes après avoir installer XFree86. Une fois que tu as tout installer tu lances XDarwin tu lis bien ce qu'il t'affiche à l'écran notamment la combinaison de touche pour basculer d'un environnement à un autre. Tu feras ton premier saut dans le mode X Window

Maintenant tu peux installer d'autre softs, comme Gimp, AbiWord, Gnumeric, mais aussi Gnome etc...

Pour ce faire voici quelques adresses intéressantes:
http://ww1.osxgnu.org/software/  pour télécharger des softs avec un installeur façon OS X
http://sourceforge.net/projects/fink/  pour installer d'autrs programmes mais à la ligne de commande
http://www.macplus.net/Actu/Dossiers/index.shtml  les dossiers de MacPlus de donneront deux tutoriaux pour avoir plus d'infos

A noter que maintenant il existe beaucoup d'applications qui tourne sous X Window au format .pkg (installeur d'OS X) et que cela évite de passer par le Terminal. Gimp, Gnumeric, AbiWord et XFree86 pour ne citer que les plus importants existent à ce format et cela simplifie énormément les choses

Voilà en espèrant que cela puisse t'aider un peu


----------



## Ptit-beignet (21 Janvier 2002)

grand merci a toi l'unixien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vaais melancer dans ce monde tenebreux mais  ... gratuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci encore et a bientot


----------



## benR (22 Janvier 2002)

Merci bcp pour toutes ces infos !
J'ai aussi envie de faire ce genre de manip sur ma machine, et je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de faire tourner les applis X en ayant toujours Aqua en fond (je ne sais pas si je suis clair, là....)

C'est à dire ne pas être obligé de passer d'un environnement à l'autre.


----------



## benR (22 Janvier 2002)

impossible de d/l XFree86 depuis la page d'Apple... il veut que j'entre un mot de passe ?


----------



## simon (22 Janvier 2002)

Va directement ici:
http://ww1.osxgnu.org/software/Xwin/xfree86/ 

Oui tu peux utiliser XFree en mode rootless cela te permet d'avoir les fenêtre d'Aqua et d'X11 qui se croisent comme si ces fenêtres appartenaient au même système


----------



## benR (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Va directement ici:
http://ww1.osxgnu.org/software/Xwin/xfree86/ 

Oui tu peux utiliser XFree en mode rootless cela te permet d'avoir les fenêtre d'Aqua et d'X11 qui se croisent comme si ces fenêtres appartenaient au même système*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je dois pas avoir de chance... toujours impossible de d/l  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





merci de ta réponse, en tout cas. Et comment pourrais-je faire la différence d'utilisation entre le mode root et le mode rootless ?
Je suis désolé, j'ai plein de questions connes: les softs Xfree, je les installe ou, sur ma machine ?


----------



## simon (22 Janvier 2002)

Bon en fait le truc pour télécharger c'est que le nombres de users connectés en anonymous a dépassé la limite c'est pour ça qu'il te demande le nom et le mot de passe (entre nous le mot de passe c'est ton mail). Il faudrait retenter la chose dans un moment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant pour l'installation ce que je me tue à expliquer c'est que XFree est au format package donc tu n'as pas besoin de taper un ligne de commande. C'est un installeur comme celui des mises-à-jour de Mac OS, ou les developeur Tools, double click et c'est réglé donc pas de soucis mais si tu veux vraiment savoir
l'installeur de XFree installe des fichiers dans /usr/X11R6 et un alias dans /etc/X11 -&gt; /usr/X11R6/etc

Maintenant pour lancer XFree il faut utiliser XDarwin J0ai donné le lien plus haut c'est application ce place dans le dossier Application (mais lit le read me car il ne faut pas la décompacter n'importe comment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à la racine depuis le terminal histoire qu'il mette les bons fichiers au bon endroit le tout en root ou sudo sinon t'as pas les autorisations mais si jamais redemande moi). Donc XDarwin te permettra de choisir si tu veux lancer X Window en rootless ou en full screen

Voilà, si jamais tu sais ou me trouver   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## benR (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Voilà, si jamais tu sais ou me trouver    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nickel !
Je sais pas encore a quoi ca va me servir, mais je vais tenter l'install !


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*J'ai deja une petite question....

Il y a sur la page que tu m'as indiquée un patch pour PowerBook..... As tu des infos sur ce patch (je n'en ai pas trouvé....)

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aucune idée, j'ai pas de PowerBook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
J'ai téléchargé Xfree86Complete4.2-1.0.6, je pense donc que j'ai XDArwin, non ?
Dans quel ordre dois je faire les install ?

merci !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas forcément, installe d'abord XFree86 puis tu vas regarder dans les Applications si tu as XDarwin, si tu l'as tu l'ouvres si tu l'as pas va le télécharger et surtout lit le README avant de le décompresser !!! C'est important car, en tout cas les version précédente, quand tu le décompressais il avait des liens prédéfinis à respecter


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

Ca continue !!!

Je pense que j'ai installé ce qu'il faut. J'ai lancé XDarwin, et j'ai maintenant 2 xterm et 1 "login" ouvert....

Mais ou Xfree s'est-il installé ?
Puis-je aller voir ses fichiers ?


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

Ben BenR ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) c'est tout bon tu as installés XFree maintenant si tu cherches une application qui se nomme XFree tu ne la trouveras pas. XFree n'est pas un executable à proprement parler. Mais l'installation à créer le répertoire /usr/X11R6 ce qui correspond à tout les fichiers pour faire tourner XFree. 

Pour les softs va à cette adresse: http://ww1.osxgnu.org/software/ 

télécharge ce que tu veux installe le et tu verras que cela tourne très bien. Maintenant pour lancer un soft sous XFree il faut aller dans le Terminal et pis lancer la commande du soft. Si tu veux essayer tu peux taper xclock & 
ou 
xcalc & d
ans le Terminal X11 et tu auras un exemple

Tu peux aussi installer un Window Manager comme windowMaker...toujours au format .pkg donc hyper simple à installer


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

Merci beaucoup !
et désolé de t'avoir embêté avec tout ça.....

Je vais aller m'amuser comme si j'étais en salle de TP


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

No problème, mais c'est vrai que faire un bon tutorial serait pas mal, je vais aussi voir ce que je peux faire parce que j'ai déjà commencé à en faire deux ou trois, mais dès que j'en ai plus je les mettrais officielement sur le web et je vous donnerai l'adresse de la chose


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

Encore moi !






 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
A noter que maintenant il existe beaucoup d'applications qui tourne sous X Window au format .pkg (installeur d'OS X) et que cela évite de passer par le Terminal. Gimp, Gnumeric, AbiWord et XFree86 pour ne citer que les plus importants existent à ce format et cela simplifie énormément les choses
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouf... je viens de les trouver...le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il faut se battre, quand meme.....
il me manque encore un winodow manager....


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

va voir par là pour ton windowmanager :
http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12270&db=mac


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

euh......
bon, je sais, j'arrête pas, mais comme j'ai des gens super compétents et super disponibles sous la main....

depuis une installer de window manager (trouvé sur osX.forked.net), XDarwin ne veut plus me "lancer " Xfree (désolé si les termes ne sont pas bons).
il essaie, et je vois le fond gris immonde, puis quitte sans donner d'explications......

pas cool......


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

le saviez-vous?
il est possible d'utiliser Terminal.app au lieu de xterm.
il faut simplement declarer la variable DISPLAY dans son environement.

setenv DISPLAY :0.0

et voila*...

*le serveur X doit etre lance.


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*depuis une installer de window manager (trouvé sur osX.forked.net), XDarwin ne veut plus me "lancer " Xfree *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

problème réglé !!!
j'ai donc maintenant wmaker et osortrucbidule


a uen prochine !


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

J'ai deja une petite question....

Il y a sur la page que tu m'as indiquée un patch pour PowerBook..... As tu des infos sur ce patch (je n'en ai pas trouvé....)

J'ai téléchargé Xfree86Complete4.2-1.0.6, je pense donc que j'ai XDArwin, non ?
Dans quel ordre dois je faire les install ?

merci !


----------



## matnad (24 Janvier 2002)

Salut, 

BenR, tu va nous faire un super Tutoriel après  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Non ?!?

A +

M.R.


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par matnad:
*BenR, tu va nous faire un super Tutoriel après   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non ?!?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tout se passe bien, c'est au programme !


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
...et osortrucbidule

a uen prochine !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On voit qu'il est resté un moment derrière son mac


----------



## ocrteam (24 Janvier 2002)

Merci pour toutes ces infos, mais il me reste un gros problème.

J'ai D/L XDarwin et Gimp, installé les 2 , et maintenant je démarre XDarwin.... ça marche... mais comment fait-on pour démarrer Gimp ?

quelles commandes doit-on entrer ????

Merci pour toute votre aide,
Olivier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

tu tapes:

gimp

dans un xterm, ou en utilisant l'astuce plus haut,
tu tapes gimp dans le terminal.

[24 janvier 2002 : message édité par William]


----------



## ocrteam (24 Janvier 2002)

Mince ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai cette erreur quand je tape gimp:
[macipharm314:~] olivier% gimp
dyld: gimp can't open library: /usr/local/lib/libdl.dylib  (No such file or directory, errno = 2)
[macipharm314:~] olivier%

Que faire ? z'avez une idée ?


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

j'ai une idée (je tente, les gars !)

Tu n'as pas installé de Window Manager, et gimp en veu tun a tout prix, non ?

Je dis ca parce que quand j'ai installe window maker, j'ai eu des soucis pile poil avec le fichier dont tu parles, qui est créé lors de l'install. A priori tu n'as pas ce fichier....


----------



## benR (24 Janvier 2002)

Tu peux aller ICI télécharger Window Maker. Suis bien les instructions, ca se fait assez facilement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'ai une question pour les stars du forum, là.... Est ce que je peux trouver un "explorer" (un finder, en gros), qui me permette de browser mon disque via une interface graphique sous Xfree ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

twm suffit a gimp, mais peut etre pas a l'utilisateur ;-)
pour BenR, tu as gnome et kde qui font ca.
et pour la librairy dynamique qui manque a l'appel je vais voir ca...


----------



## ocrteam (24 Janvier 2002)

STOPPPPPPPPPPPP j ai trouvé mon problème, j'avais pas installé ce pkg "This Package is also requires The DLcompat Lib"

Donc je l'ai installé, puis re-lancé XDarwin et ensuite gimp.

gimp s'est installé....

Merci quand même....

Olivier

PS: faut qu'j'lise les post en entier, non mais...


----------



## benR (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par William:
*
pour BenR, tu as gnome et kde qui font ca.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je peux les d/l ou ???


----------



## simon (25 Janvier 2002)

Il faut pas oublier que pour installer des softs vous avez aussi Fink qui vous permez d'installer plin de choses bien utiles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://sourceforge.net/projects/fink/ 






et moi je dis BenR on peut plus l'arrêter


----------



## benR (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*et moi je dis BenR on peut plus l'arrêter*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais clair !!!!!
Sérieux, c'est énorme, tout ça... sauf que gimp n'ouvre pas mes fichiers :-(

mais sinon, je trouve ca bluffant !


----------



## simon (25 Janvier 2002)

Le premier qui me dit que Apple ne c'est pas ouvert à un vaste monde plein de possiblités avec MacOS X je sais pas ce que je lui fais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et tu verras tu fouines à gauche à droite tu pourras trouver des petites perles de programmes monstrueux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue Ben


----------



## Blob (26 Janvier 2002)

Et une fois que tous ca est installé  comment ca tourne? c terriblement lent? moyennement lent? super very fast unbieliavble!!! ? =)


----------



## benR (26 Janvier 2002)

C'est horrible......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depuis ce matin, quand je lance XDarwin et tout le tralala, Window maker se lance mais pas le xterm, et les icones WM n'apparaissent pas en haut à droite de l'écran. Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Je ne peux rien faire, en l'état actuel des choses....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

Salut à tous et merci infiniment pour ce forum qui m'a fait découvrir les joies de Xfree, Xdarwin et Gimp qui tourne à merveille !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'aimerai bien trouver Gnome et il n'est plus sur osxgnu.org. Quand à gnome.org, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il faut télécharger et de toute façon je cherche un installateur .pkg.

Problème également avec un soft d'astronomie qui se nomme Xephem : quand je lance ça dans le terminal on me répond : 

Error : attempt to add non-widget child "dsm" to parent "xephem" which supports only widgets

beuh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si ça dit quelque chose à someone ?

Et merci encore pour ce forum génial qui ouvre les portes du monde unix !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

je crois que pour gnome, il faut passer par fink

voila la liste des packages: http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/list.php 

Xephem y est.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

comme je disais un peu plus haut, Terminal.app peut remplacer le xterm, il suffit de declarer dans un terminal, ou .login ou .tcshrc, ou etc... la variable DISPLAY

setenv DISPLAY :0.0

en suite on peut lancer les binaires X a partir du terminal comme on le ferait a partir du xterm. c'est pas la peine d'avoir 50 types de terminaux... (ca n'engage que moi)

les fichiers sources au demarrage de Xfree sont:

~/.xinitrc
~/.Xdefaults

pour windows maker il y a d'autres fichiers de conf, ils sont tous dans 

~/GNUStep/quelquechose


si il n'y a pas de ~/.xinitrc dans ton home directory,
Xdarwin va source par defaut celui qui se trouve dans

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (6 Mars 2003)

Pour qqun qui n'y connait  *rien*, y'aurait pas un site avec des tutorials et des explications complètes sur un peu tout ça ? J'ai pas très envie de fouiller ts les posts du forum... (c'est gimp qui m'interresse, vu le prix de photoshop pour ce que j'en ferai)


----------



## Jetsurfer (7 Mars 2003)

Disons que pour ma part j'ai installé Gimp, Gnumeric, Kstars, Amaya, BlueFish, SunClock, Abiword, Gimp et KDE avec Fink et OpenOffice avec le tutorial de P:O que MacGe a publié dans les nouvelles il y a un jour ou deux.
A l'exception de KDE ou je dois aller dans le terminal et taper startkde et bien pour le reste j'ai mes applications dans le menu... applications de X11.
Pour ce faire j'ai suivi le tutorial de macbooster et macdepanne et je dois dire que cela roule.
J'ai d'ailleurs passé la journée complète avec BlueFish qui est un éditeur HTML avec les menus en français même si je comprends l'anglais et il fonctionne bien.
Il a même certaines barres de menus bien utiles surtout par exemple pour le PHP bon il n'y a pas tout mais c'est pas mal en plus du reste.
Concernant KDE ben il serait cool de l'avoir dans le menu applications de X11 comme les autres via /sw/bin/gimp par exemple mais lorsque je lui mets /sw/bin/kde ou /sw/bin/startkde il n'en veut pas...
En ce qui concerne KDE sur un Mac DV/400 avec 512Mb de Ram  c'est quand même un peu lourd et pour KStars qui lui vous donne les étoiles se trouvant à l'endroit que vous définissez soit au dessus de votre tête ou ailleurs, je cherche encore la fonction pour l'arrêter sans quoi il remet la carte du ciel sans arrêt à jour et là c'est dur dur surtout quand iTunes et toute la bande d'autres applications tournent.
J'ai également deux questions pour les As du forum, le WindowMaker est il utile si l'on a déjà Fink?
Disons que vu que tout fonctionne pour le moment, j'aime autant pas faire de bêtise.
Enfin par exemple pour le moment j'ai KDE derrière et le Dock passe au dessus de la barre de menu si nécessaire, mais parfois j'ai la barre de menus du bas de KDE qui disparait, comment la récupérer?
Enfin là aussi rien de grave de toute façon au départ je l'installé pour "voir".
A mon humble avis à l'avenir pas mal de gens vont réfléchir et jeter un coup d'oeil du côté de l'OpenSource avant autre chose...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jetsurfer:</font><hr /> * Disons que pour ma part j'ai installé Gimp, Gnumeric, Kstars, Amaya, BlueFish, SunClock, Abiword, Gimp et KDE avec Fink et OpenOffice avec le tutorial de P:O que MacGe a publié dans les nouvelles il y a un jour ou deux.* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas trouvé... qqun me file l'adresse ?


----------



## Jetsurfer (9 Mars 2003)

&lt;A HREF="http://www.projectomega.org/contents/common/php/content_mgr.php?sid=fr-3-66-152-content-O-1-1-&amp;s=oreilly_X11_1"&gt;voilà&lt;/A&gt;
Tu devrais maintenant t'en sortir comme un chef


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (9 Mars 2003)

Oh, un joli pb de code html !!! Pour info, il faut faire qqchose de spécial, pour mettre du html ? (en core que là, y'a un UBB pour ça...)

Sinon, MERCI BCP !!!


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (9 Mars 2003)

Yep, ça marche ! Mais maintenant, j'ai récupéré fink + fink commander que j'ai installé. Pui j'ai récup gimp à l'aide de fink comander... et maintenant, je fais quoi pour que ça marche ?


----------



## Jetsurfer (10 Mars 2003)

Désolé pour le code html bon si tu as chargé gimp via fink il devrait se trouver dans ton répertoire sw, lances X11, puis vas dans ton menu applications juste au dessus.
Là tu prends l'option Customize... clique sur Add Item, puis dans la nouvelle ligne qui vient de se créer tu cliques en dessous de Name et tu indique Gimp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, après quoi tu cliques en dessous de Command et tu indiques sw/bin/gimp.
Tu peux cliquer sur done et lancer Gimp via le menu Applications.
Si tu as installé via le tutorial de P:O OpenOffice, tu fais la même chose que pour Gimp, tu indiques OpenOffice sous name et /Applications/OpenOffice.org1.0.1/program/soffice et puis là aussi tu cliques sur Done.
Si tu veux un éditeur HTML prends Bluefish via FinKCommander, puis sous name toujours dans le menu applications tu inscris Bluefish et vu que lui aussi se trouve dans ton répertoire sw, tu indiques sw/bin/bluefish.
Bon pour le moment c'est encore la 0.7 et la 0.9 sera plus rapide et aura d'autres facilités mais il vaut mieux attendre un peu.
Je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais j'espère que cela t'aura aidé.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (10 Mars 2003)

Merci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelques précisions qd même :

pour OpenOffice, ct marqué dans le tutorial, et je n'ai pas eu de pb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le html, je parle d'inclure dans le *forum*, mais j'irai voir si je comprends ça... Peut-être dans les prefs de mon profil. (je jetterai qd même un oeil à bluefish, tant qu'à faire)

PS : Bah, tu es toujours plus spécialiste que moi... C pas dur, faut dire...


----------



## rimo89 (11 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous après 4 ans de ce dossier fermé , je le réouvre pour savoir si quelqun a reussi a installer le logiciel " xephem " , j'en ai vraiment besoin.


----------

